
Create a perfect sketch of your car accident - blasdel
http://draw.accidentsketch.com/
======
quizbiz
One of the rare times I have seen an app, instantly realized what it does and
instantly started playing around with it. And Safari is my default browser.

It needs motion and cross-browser compatibility. It needs a way to save and
share animations. After the two above are met, I am confident that this will
go viral quickly. (As I type this on my laptop, two other people are toying
with the app on a computer in my dorm room) HN community made?.

~~~
blasdel
I found it here: <http://jeremy.zawodny.com/linkblog/>

------
naz
No Safari support? What year is this?

~~~
reedlaw
No Chrome support either.

~~~
memetichazard
It blocks Opera... then tells you how to get around it. Why not permit it in
the first place?

Well, it doesn't work perfectly with Opera. I was unable to drag the signs
past the no-entry sign - when dragged, they only showed up at the top of the
window as I dragged the mouse down towards the taskbar.

Wouldn't it be better to redirect it to a page that says, "Your browser may
not support this app. Click here to try it anyways"?

------
Sidnicious
Oh boy, good timing. This happened yesterday (I was a passenger):

<http://external.sidneysm.com/smashies.png>

<http://external.sidneysm.com/smashies_real.jpg>

Good times. Except for the car, which is (probably) totaled, and the driver,
who is significantly less insurable now. Highways and rain don't mix. This
tool... not amazing, but definitely quicker than paper to crank out a
decipherable sketch.

------
Zak
It doesn't seem to be able to handle certain road designs very well, for
example, a four-lane road with two turn lanes on each side.

------
ax0n
The fact that someone thought to create a program for this purpose says a lot
about the state of affairs on our roads. Also: wanton disregard for safety
protocol and driving with numerous distractions doesn't result in an
_accident_ of unfortunate origin. It results in a _crash_ that could have and
should have been avoided.

------
rmason
Am I the only one thinking, what's their business model?

------
anonjon
This would be more fun if there were animation and special effects and stuff.
I opened this expecting to have a really fun time creating a detailed account
of a made up accident (as I haven't been in an accident yet), but instead it
was kind of like playing with clip art in Word or something. (significantly
less exciting that I had anticipated).

I'm not saying that it isn't a useful tool, but honestly, There isn't enough
wow factor to make me use this instead of my own lavishly embellished
sketches.

Also needs something in addition to the arrow to indicate that you hit
something or that that something hit you.

Thanks,

-Jon

edit: I'd also like to note that you can't really do multi car collisions.

For example, what if my car had been plowed into by a city car and then my car
was pushed into a pedestrian?

Right now, It seems I only get one 'Opponent party' type of thing (like a
crowd of pedestrians or a flock of trolleys). If only life were so simple as
having an accident with a flock of trolleys (or a single opponent party).

Anyway, hope my suggestions help,

Thanks again,

-Jon (again)

